# Muzzy predator spray?



## John 25-06 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just wonder if anybody has tried the new predator spray by muzzy? If so how did it work?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry John havent heard a thing but as soon as I do i'll let you know.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Haven't heard of it myself. Never used any scents, sprays, or anything like that when calling predators.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What's it supposed to smell like John, something dead I suppose. I did see several months ago a bag of stuff called, gut pile or something to that effect.


----------



## John 25-06 (Dec 22, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What's it supposed to smell like John, something dead I suppose. I did see several months ago a bag of stuff called, gut pile or something to that effect.


 thay say its a calming sent you put around traping area's and put on decoys im getting some today i orderd from midway usa ill let you know what it smells like.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If you're using decoys I would think it would be more calming taking a shot at something standing beside the decoy!!!!!!


----------



## John 25-06 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well i Got it in today if anyone makes the investment and get's some I HIGHLEY sugest not smelling it up close or opening it up in the house it smell's horable it should work well though.


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

I received a bottle as a gift and YES.....it smells something horrible...used it twice so far, sprayed some on bushes and such around my stand...unknown if it worked or not, shot a red fox at apprx 100 yds on one hunt, zipped on the next hunt...


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

stinks real bad so far have had no luck with it


----------

